# Almost 2008 31rqsle Owner Needs Advice...



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Technically, we're not outback owners yet, but yesterday we put a deposit down on a 2008 Outback 31RQSLE. We're were actually out shopping for a TT, but had not considered the Outback, so had not done our research on it to know about pricing.

I had remembered seeing a post on RV.net about this website, so I started searching. First off, not only are we excited about the new trailer, I'm excited about having such a great community of Outback owners.

From my very brief research here, the biggest concern with the 31RQS that I can find seems to be the tow vehicle. Since we have a Dodge 2500 with a tow capacity of almost 12k lbs, an equalizer hitch, plus about double the horsepower/torque of the stock truck, we should not have any issues in that department.

My only real specific question is about the price. They list it with an MSRP of $33,137, plus $1,325 for freight and dealer prep, coming to $34,462. Not factoring in the trade, they're asking almost $29,000 out the door. That includes a free slideout awining (~$400), transferring over the electric tongue jack and equalizer from our old trailer, battery, full propane, etc.

Since I haven't filled out my profile or signature yet, it's worth mentioning we located in Maryland, as is the dealer.

I've seen a few 31RQSLE for sale online, some as close as PA, for $22,500 - but off course that doesn't include the $1k-$2k in freight/dealer prep. I've seen posts were people have gotten one out the door, include hitch & brake controller, tax, tags, etc. for $25,500. That leads me to believe there is some more room for negotiating the price. I lucked out at the dealer and I am working directly with the sales manager, and so far it has been a very pleasant experience.

Now I'm looking for some words of wisdom (aka experience), before I go back and try to work the price down on what other people have been paying for the same trailer.

In addition, I'd welcome any other advice prior to putting ink on paper, or even for afterwards from other Outback owners.

Thanks in advance for any help and I look forward to getting to know everyone here.

David

PS I already printed out the PDI checklist for when we go to pick up the trailer thanks to the posts on this site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should contact Marci at Lakeshore RV (231-788-2040).

They always seem to be thousands of dollars less...and we've had great feedback from everyone that buys from Lakeshore.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi DieselDave









Welcome to Outbackers!

I would use the following pricing as leverage....

I just looked at Holman RV's online pricing and this is what I got:

Make: 2008 Keystone Outback Sydney LE 31RQS
Unit: 20922
MSRP Price: $28,740.00
Your discounted price: $19,991.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Team Wagle (Apr 1, 2008)

I called John @ Lakeshore and he quoted me THOUSANDS less then people were selling them here in CA. I used their price + shipping as bargaining...it is a HUGE eye-opener at the amount of room for negotiation. I almost bought a 2007 ON SALE (rock-bottom pricing...ya right!) for over $2000 more then I am getting a 2008 with TV, free camping, batteries (2), propane, etc. in the color that I really wanted.

I simply told them that this is what I could get it for, and sure enough the price literally plummeted at the same places I had called around for prices when we originally began looking.

I was on RVTrader looking as well, and you can get a really good idea of what dealers around the country are selling them for. I would take the numbers from Lakeshore and PA and approach your local dealer with your information. I hope this helps! I LOVE a good deal, so I hope you find one, too!

Brynn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just remember that the price is the price with Holmans...No haggleing









They are located in Cincinatti, Ohio...you could have this tt delivered to your door for about 1.35 per mile or go pick it up and save the delivery charge.

Ask for Rocky Holman and tell him that Outbackers sent you


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I would reconsider if it has an electric awning (sun shade) this awning is not to be used in the rain.







I would have them change it out if it does. Just my .02 Good luck with the purchase.
Joe


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lakeshore or Holmans for a MUCH better price. My 08 31RQS LE was $20,500 at Lakeshore and I went to pick it up. Cost me $1,300 round trip for 4300 miles!


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the help so far. The prices have been an eye opener.

One other factor in the sale is we have 2007 Jayco 29Y we're trading in. Does Lakeshore or Holman's take trade-ins? I could call them tomorrow when they're open, but if anyone has experience with a trade-in an one of those dealers, their input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again.

David


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DieselDave said:


> Thanks for all the help so far. The prices have been an eye opener.
> 
> One other factor in the sale is we have 2007 Jayco 29Y we're trading in. Does Lakeshore or Holman's take trade-ins? I could call them tomorrow when they're open, but if anyone has experience with a trade-in an one of those dealers, their input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Not sure on trade-ins








Try calling them today...it's only 4:00 pm their time and I'm sure they're open for business on a Sunday


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DieselDave said:


> Thanks for all the help so far. The prices have been an eye opener.
> 
> *One other factor in the sale is we have 2007 Jayco 29Y we're trading in. Does Lakeshore or Holman's take trade-ins*? I could call them tomorrow when they're open, but if anyone has experience with a trade-in an one of those dealers, their input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Both will but they do not really like to and expect nothing more then blue book whole sale.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DieselDave said:


> Thanks for all the help so far. The prices have been an eye opener.
> 
> One other factor in the sale is we have 2007 Jayco 29Y we're trading in. Does Lakeshore or Holman's take trade-ins? I could call them tomorrow when they're open, but if anyone has experience with a trade-in an one of those dealers, their input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd try to sell the Jayco on my own. You'll end up with more $$ in your pocket then if you trade it in.


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Holmans is closed on Sunday, but I called and talked to someone name Jim as Lakeshore (Marci doesn't work on the weekend).

Lakeshore quoted me the $20,500 for the same trailer they have locally. On the trade, they offered wholesale, which is $2k less than what the local dealer offered. The funny thing is the local dealer said there were also giving me wholesale.

We've thought about selling our trade on our own, but it doesn't seem like a good market to be selling an RV. Despite the complaints about the electric awning, we much prefer the LE. I haven't been able to confirm with anyone else, but according to the dealer, you can't order them that way anymore. If that's the case, it could take a couple months to sell our trailer and by then all the 31RQSLE could be gone.

All that being said, I think we'll go back to the dealer tomorrow armed with the $20,500 and see what they can do. We were content with the deal on the table (not overjoyed), but in light of what we could be paying elsewhere, I'll need to get a couple thousand knocked off to be happy. If not, it might be time for a roadtrip to either Michigan or Ohio.

Thanks again for all the advice and I hope people don't mind me keeping you updated. I always hate when you give someone help/advice and never hear the end of the story, so I'm trying not to do that here.

David


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dave,

Last winter I was going through the same process as you, looking for the best deal on a 26KBRS. Local dealer is way high and Holman and
lakeshore are dramatically lower with good reviews from customers on this site. Long story short we ended up buying from Lakeshore after
the local dealers did not match the price. One local dealer threatened me that they would put me on the "bottom of the list " if I needed service. 
I guess he thought that would convince me to buy from him?









I would continue to negotiate with all 3 dealers until you reach bottom. Lakeshore may come up on their offer on your trade or maybe
Holman will cut the best deal. Try not to let the thought of losing the LE package override your negotiating. You still have time to get the LE
and negotiate with all 3 dealers.

Good luck and keep us informed on your progress!

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS ON THE UPCOMING PURCHASE !! I have heard great things about Lakeshore!! Wish i knew before buying our 32BHDS. might have saved a little bit!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome and Congrats on the Outback!

I'm on the Eastern Shore of Md, what part of MD are you?

Will


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

WillTy3 said:


> Welcome and Congrats on the Outback!
> 
> I'm on the Eastern Shore of Md, what part of MD are you?
> 
> Will


The western shore. Calvert County.


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's the latest....

Talked to Rocky Holman yesterday got a quote of 19,991 for the Outback, but they'll give me about 1,900 less than the local dealer for my trade. When you factor in the free stuff the local dealer is giving me, plus the cost to go get it, they came in about $4500 less than the dealer.

With that information, back to the dealer I went. It ends up I am dealing with the general manager of the dealership, but even he couldn't sell it that low. He went and talked it over with the owner and they came down $2000 in price, but were not terribly happy about it.

When you factor in the cost to go get the trailer, it's less than $20 a month more to have the convience of buying from a local dealer.

Thanks to the referrals you gave me to Lakeshore and Holmans, we saved $2000 on the trailer.

We're schedule to pick it up 9:00am on Friday. By noon we should be Outback owners.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the New Outback!







We expect a full report when you get her home......

I'm glad you were able to save the extra $2,000.00. That's a significant savings.

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on saving the extra money, I'm happy that you were able to find us in time. With that $2000 you can get a bunch of camping accessories.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

congratulations!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! I would have done the same and stuck with the local dealer for the price difference you got.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Congrats! I would have done the same and stuck with the local dealer for the price difference you got.


*X2 !* $2000 savings.... DRINKS ARE ON YOU !!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

jetjane said:


> Congrats! I would have done the same and stuck with the local dealer for the price difference you got.


X3. I just went through the same thing in January. I've already brought my TT into the dealer twice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great job getting them to come down in price!

$2000 is a nice chuck of change.

On a business note for this board, if you think we helped you out a bit, there is a way to give back a bit. PDX_Doug is the Owner of this board and we all try to donate 1-2 times a year to help him offset the costs.

If you think this is something you could do...here is the link.
http://www.outbacklife.com/outbacker_donations/donations.htm


----------

